# ada power sand



## a rix (21 Oct 2015)

Hi guys iam in the process of setting up my tank ive got plenty of ada amazonia soil and was wondering if it would be worth getting some power sand special in order to give my tank the best start  and longevity. Any help grateful received


----------



## Manuel Arias (21 Oct 2015)

a rix said:


> Hi guys iam in the process of setting up my tank ive got plenty of ada amazonia soil and was wondering if it would be worth getting some power sand special in order to give my tank the best start  and longevity. Any help grateful received



Under my experience, ADA Power sand special is really worthing the money, and probably one of the best ADA products. If you can afford it and you plan work in ADA system, it is a must. Probably you can get good setups without it, but I feel makes a difference.


----------



## parotet (22 Oct 2015)

Hi all

these ADA soil products and their usefulness have been largely discussed here and in other forums (obviously with no definitive conclusions , otherwise it would be very boring, isn't it?). Most hobbyists do think that AquaSoil is probably among the best soil products ever produced (although there are very interesting version from other brands now). The different opinions come with the rest of the products. PowerSand, as mentioned by Manuel, is just a material used under AquaSoil that helps to avoid clogging and anoxia in the deeper parts of the tanks (also AquaSoil grains crashing if the soil column is high). The fact is that this function can be accomplished using other materials that are not that expensive... Even ADA in their catalogs and booklets mention that it is only necessary if the layout is going to last for "a long time". If you see ADA videos on their YouTube Channel they don't use it in small tanks (60-90 cm) or even in larger tanks that are probably dismantled in one or two years. But if you see the big tanks in their galleries (brilliant videos about the "ADA concept" and the setting up of the large ones) or the gigantic setups (in Japan and Lisbon, also great setup videos), it is a must.
The most controversial products are these "magic powders" (Bacter, Penac, etc.). I remember a thread (Tom Barr forum, APC, maybe here?) in which someone related how Amano himself replied with very vague answers in a retailers' workshop when someone asked what was the scientific basis of all this stuff. It must work from the commercial point of view, as other brands are producing similar products (i.e. Elos). But I guess it is the same as with the bacteria sold on bottles for setting up filters... it looks that their effectiveness may be very low, and that in most cases the bottled bacterias are not even the ones that will be useful for your filter... but it is still one of the top sellers in every LFS.

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Oct 2015)

For my part I've never used it but have bought Amazonia to try in my next scape...But like Jordi mentions there are alternatives to all these products that don't cost the earth...fundamentally, soil or compost, and if you want extra nutrients chuck in some slow release fertz pellets like Ozmocote. I think you can get stuff that will last for a year or so.

As for bacteria...they're everywhere man..."They're coming outta the walls. They're coming outta the goddamn walls." (sorry, had a Pvt. Hudson moment)...so there really is no need to introduce them especially if you're planting from the outset as they'll be introduced on plant roots etc.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 
I've never used any ADA product, but I think the power-sand is pumice with some added charcoal. I like both of these as substrate additives. 


parotet said:


> But I guess it is the same as with the bacteria sold on bottles for setting up filters...


 I'm with Jordi on the effectiveness of bacterial supplements, so it is really down whether you are willing to pay the extra money for the ADA brand. 

Pumice for Bonsai etc is about £4 a litre, and activated charcoal £8 a litre.

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (22 Oct 2015)

For you interest, I found this digging on the internet:

ADA Tourmaline
aka Tourmaline sand or Gem stones 
Both are B, Li, Mg, Al. Only B and Mg are plant nutrients though, and the other materials are insoluble and useless.

ADA Super clear
aka aluminum sulphate
Found at at most garden nurseries to acidfy the soil.

ADA Bacter 100
aka mulm from a cycled filter.
it's living bacteria and microrganisms and is free.

Penac W
Contains SiO2 99.2%, K2O 0.11%, Al2O3 0.42%, Na2O 0.01%, Fe2O3 0.021%, CaO 0.02%, TiO2 0.03%, MgO0.02%"
aka Silica/Glass

Penac P
contains over 90% of CaCO3, some MgCO3 
aka dolomite
Found at at most garden nurseries to acidfy the soil.

I personally like AquaSoil (and similar versions) very much and this kind of substrates make my life easier (they have nutrients, the grain size is perfect, it's already done so no mess with other stuff needed and it looks nice... additionally I am not a fan of supplying high amounts of nutrients in the water column, so it is perfect for my lean dosing scheme). In a few words, it is expensive but it is worth for me. I am a bit skeptical about the other products mentioned, especially when you know what they are. I am not an expert on soil chemistry and I am not denying their potential role on the system, but it looks to me that very basic things will have a much more relevant influence on the final result (water changes, co2, nutrients, tank husbandry, etc.), isn't it?

Jordi


----------



## Manuel Arias (22 Oct 2015)

parotet said:


> I personally like AquaSoil (and similar versions) very much and this kind of substrates make my life easier (they have nutrients, the grain size is perfect, it's already done so no mess with other stuff needed and it looks nice... additionally I am not a fan of supplying high amounts of nutrients in the water column, so it is perfect for my lean dosing scheme). In a few words, it is expensive but it is worth for me. I am a bit skeptical about the other products mentioned, especially when you know what they are. I am not an expert on soil chemistry and I am not denying their potential role on the system, but it looks to me that very basic things will have a much more relevant influence on the final result (water changes, co2, nutrients, tank husbandry, etc.), isn't it?



True, and that it is my point. I do not see the need of playing around with the soil when are fine solutions in the market. Expensive, probably yes, but avoids lot of headaches and also prevents any mistakes done with the soil configuration that you cannot solve later. I tend to heavy plant my tanks so special careful with the soil is critical. I would not like seeing my tank become a bucket of mud because I did the wrong choice with the soil parameters, and then all my plants suffering it in one way or other.

But as mentioned, this is just a question of taste and experience. I was the first pointing out that there might be cheaper solutions. However, the ADA additives make a difference and ensure success.


----------



## a rix (22 Oct 2015)

Thanks for all the responses guys you've made some very good points it would seem ive got some more research to do


----------

